# Table saw, spark and sawdust



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Shamus said:


> Posted this in another Form and wanted to mention it here as well.
> 
> I recycle a lot of hardwood plank flooring. Typically half of the wood I get someone else has pulled up and I either pick it up or they deliver. I have a standard way I process the flooring. I sort by width and separate anything that needs milling to refresh the tongue or grove as well as the ends.
> 
> ...


Wow, that could have turned out really bad. I have had smoldering sawdust before also, it does give one a bad feeling. Glad you caught it before things got worse.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I will add one more items here with dust collectors If you have flexiable plastic pipes or ridge pipes Please run a bare conductor inside the pipe I know you may say I am nuts but I am not due the bare conductor will supressed the spark or static charge and if you have steel pipes that fine but if have flexiable peice if that is plastic please do run the jumper bond useally #12 or #10 AWG will do the trick.

I have see few dust collector catch on fire even on industrail verison one very large wood shop did have fire spinker inside the dust collecter pipe work to supressed the fire which it did allready few time.

Merci.
Marc


----------

